# new wood on the Snake



## carson (Jun 25, 2009)

A beaver dam blowout moved some wood downstream last night, be advised of potential logs in the longer rapid just below the dam visible from the road. We'll see what we can do this afternoon before the evening pulse.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

i'll come help! lmk!


----------

